# Ladder lift



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I put my 8' step ladder on first floor landing at base of stairs and ran 2xs from stairs out to 2nd highest step of step ladder (sort of a gang plank effect from stairs) and used this to do walls. This was in an enclosed stairway and I don't weigh a gazillion pounds so your planking may need to be adjusted for strength issues, plank anchored at both ends, etc..Obviously this is not OSHA approved method but it worked.


----------



## JasonJr (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for your Idea,I was thinking about that too but I'm 5'9" and I really just to be able to cut in at the ceiling. Did you make the plank much higher that the step it was on?


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Turn your ladder the other way so its feet are on one tread. Put a shorter step ladder on the landing and run a plank across


----------



## JasonJr (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah..... I'm stupid and should've figured that out myself from the first reply I received. Thank-you!


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

You could build a platform out of 2x4's and ply that is flat on top, but 3-1/2" tall on one and and 28" tall (or whatever your risers are) on the other end and that bears on the treads in between. You would have to figure out how many treads/risers this platform would need to span to suit your ladder. You could move it up and down the stairs as need to reach all the various spots. Make sure it is stable, but don't over build it to the point that you can't move it.


----------



## JasonJr (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks you all who replied, I built this today and it works great.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

That is a really great idea. I'm going to build me one of those. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

With the Little Giant you can simply adjust one side of the A frame setup to be longer than the other to accommodate placing it on steps at different heights.









If you need to use it in the extension mode, they make a 'leg leveler' that clamps to one of the bottom legs and adjusts for use on uneven surfaces. I have this setup and it is extremely stable.









Ya got a nice ladder, use it to its fullest!


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Have to agree with mem on this on. I've also utilised a 2x4 and U-bolts to fashion a leg in a pinch, but I'm not suggesting anyone here try it!


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

JasonJr said:


> Thanks you all who replied, I built this today and it works great.



That's exactly what I was thinking of.


----------



## JasonJr (Oct 20, 2010)

That leg lift looks hokey.


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

JasonJr said:


> That leg lift looks hokey.


Well, while the photo may look hokey, it's anything but. It grips tight, adjusts simply and can easily be fastened to either leg as necessary. It can be adjusted flush with the original leg for level surfaces and stores right in place. It doesn't weigh sixty pounds and take up a corner of the basement when not in use. When using on stairs you don't need to move the ladder, move the platform and move the ladder again every time you move to a different area, just move the ladder.

And it's made by the same company that makes your ladder. Is your ladder hokey?


----------



## JasonJr (Oct 20, 2010)

Nope, just that leg lift looks hokey. Try not to get so upset about a simple statement I made. Thought this was a friendly place?


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh no Jason, I'm not upset and didn't mean to come off that way. I'm just touting the virtues of streamlined simplicity and ease of use over a solution that is far more complicated, cumbersome and expensive.


----------

